# BLM REO- Hud Work?



## TRIWORK

Anyone ever done any work for BLM? Seems they do all HUD initials that require the HPIR Inspection as well as Initial services on the house for a flat rate... Just wanted to check out before applied for work for them, they always have ads up to hire, which I dont know if it is a good or bad thing....

Thanks!


----------



## hammerhead

If they are advertising it is usually BAD.


----------



## cumulus

*Blm reo*

I worked with BLM REO on the west coast a few years back. They are the best preservation company I have worked with ever when it comes to HUD work!


----------



## mntview23

cumulus said:


> I worked with BLM REO on the west coast a few years back. They are the best preservation company I have worked with ever when it comes to HUD work!


 
^^^^ I see someone who works for them chimes in, because from all the personal messages I have got i am DEFINITELY STAYING AWAY FROM BLMREO!


----------



## GTX63

cumulus said:


> I worked with BLM REO on the west coast a few years back. They are the best preservation company I have worked with ever when it comes to HUD work!


Now that was laugh out loud funny to read.


----------



## PropPresPro

cumulus said:


> I worked with BLM REO on the west coast a few years back. They are the best preservation company I have worked with ever when it comes to HUD work!


Welcome to PT! And thanks for,your input.
Why don't you tell us a little about yourself so we all know who we are talking to.


----------



## P3+

PropPresPro said:


> Welcome to PT! And thanks for,your input.
> Why don't you tell us a little about yourself so we all know who we are talking to.


I thought the transparency was clear enough....it's a BLM REO staffer!


----------



## raceusa1

*Blm reo*

I am getting ready to go to work for BLM . are they an OK company? I hate it they only pay once a month. Is that common? Any bad vibes on BLM REO?


----------



## PropPresPro

raceusa1 said:


> I am getting ready to go to work for BLM . are they an OK company? I hate it they only pay once a month. Is that common? Any bad vibes on BLM REO?


Seriously? 
Did you happen to notice the 7 posts just above yours?


----------



## GTX63

Here's your sign.


----------



## BPWY

More than likely the same ass clown company plant/troll.

Just signed up with a new user name.


Hmmmm, I should do some IP checking on them.


----------



## carpenter1777

*Why are you staying away*



mntview23 said:


> ^^^^ I see someone who works for them chimes in, because from all the personal messages I have got i am DEFINITELY STAYING AWAY FROM BLMREO!


You give no logical reason for staying away from this company but you indicate they are bad so what is your reason


----------



## TRIWORK

another employee?


----------



## carpenter1777

*Why do you assume another employee*



TRIWORK said:


> another employee?


You assume another employee but actually you are wrong but you still do not say what your problem with them is 
If you are going to bad mouth a company you need to have a reason or it is just slander and not worth two cents if you have a reason that people can use as to why you do not like the company then that is information and you still do not say why you do not like the company


----------



## TRIWORK

First of all I'm not going to sit here and badmouth and company, if thats how they want to do business... good for them. All i will say is

HPIR and HUD Initial service- including up to 40 CYD debris, initial janitorial, initial landscape which include trimming palms and any over grown trees or shrubs, capping all safety hazards, backpowering the home with the generator ( Illegal ) all for 400.00- IF YOU GET PAID ON TIME...
Oh and I forgot to mention they require you to upload your photos to them, as well as to HUD's portal so they dont have to do any uploading....!


----------



## STARBABY

TRIWORK said:


> First of all I'm not going to sit here and badmouth and company, if thats how they want to do business... good for them. All i will say is
> 
> HPIR and HUD Initial service- including up to 40 CYD debris, initial janitorial, initial landscape which include trimming palms and any over grown trees or shrubs, capping all safety hazards, backpowering the home with the generator ( Illegal ) all for 400.00- IF YOU GET PAID ON TIME...
> Oh and I forgot to mention they require you to upload your photos to them, as well as to HUD's portal so they dont have to do any uploading....!


Are there people doing work that cheap? Labor would eat that $400 up


----------



## mtmtnman

TRIWORK said:


> First of all I'm not going to sit here and badmouth and company, if thats how they want to do business... good for them. All i will say is
> 
> HPIR and HUD Initial service- including up to 40 CYD debris, initial janitorial, initial landscape which include trimming palms and any over grown trees or shrubs, capping all safety hazards, backpowering the home with the generator ( Illegal ) all for 400.00- IF YOU GET PAID ON TIME...
> Oh and I forgot to mention they require you to upload your photos to them, as well as to HUD's portal so they dont have to do any uploading....!



That pays $700 here. Have not seen one with over a yard or 2 of debris in over a year. Can't believe ANYONE is backfeeding these houses.....


----------



## TRIWORK

Quick way to lose EVERYTHING you have!! 700 haha wow thats almost double what BLM is paying!!


----------



## GTX63

Lots of contractors are backfeeding systems because they believe they have to do it or they will not get paid. :furious:


----------



## carpenter1777

TRIWORK said:


> First of all I'm not going to sit here and badmouth and company, if thats how they want to do business... good for them. All i will say is
> 
> HPIR and HUD Initial service- including up to 40 CYD debris, initial janitorial, initial landscape which include trimming palms and any over grown trees or shrubs, capping all safety hazards, backpowering the home with the generator ( Illegal ) all for 400.00- IF YOU GET PAID ON TIME...
> Oh and I forgot to mention they require you to upload your photos to them, as well as to HUD's portal so they dont have to do any uploading....!


That would irritate me but what I am wondering is a few things
first did you have to do all that work was there forty cubic yards and did you trim the bushes and stuff
second why didn't you bid the bushes on the HPIR if they were bad or bid the debris I am sure you can on the HPIR
third how long did it take you to do the job
Four hundred dollars is not much pay if you are there all day that is for sure but if you were only there say four hours that is a hundred dollars an hour compared to minimum wage which can be about eight dollars an hour it all depends on what you had to do if you were there ten hours then that is forty dollars an hour and I know expenses can be rough but how much gas did you spend what were your dump fees and how long to do the picture uploading if you still made say twenty dollars an hour after all that then you did better than a lot of people out there
I recently got a real job and was sick when I realized the kind of money I had been making compared to what I was making now working a month to make what I could make on one good trash out and I had been complaining about how little money I had been making on the trashout I don't complain anymore 
But if you are really down to making less than even minimum wage after expenses then you do need to do something about that
As far as backfeeding the house doesn't HUD ask you to do that and if they ask you to do that on their property that they own then I would think the liability is off of you and back on to them


----------



## carpenter1777

*Pay once a month*



raceusa1 said:


> I am getting ready to go to work for BLM . are they an OK company? I hate it they only pay once a month. Is that common? Any bad vibes on BLM REO?


Most all preservation companies pay monthly and even up to forty five days out but some try to push it to sixty don't let that happen the reason they do is that they only get paid for the work once a month also and if they are not a big enough company to have a bank roll of their own to be financially independent they can not pay you until they get paid


----------



## BPWY

Carpenter I would hope you are "making" far in excess of min wage if you are a business owner.

What you described is for the employee not the business owner. Other wise as you found out........ you'll be out of business.


----------



## TRIWORK

If a company doesn't have enough established to be able to pay more than once a month, then obviously they are relying on others to get paid... which is NEVER good especially in this business!

Carpenter- obviously you dont understand how a contractor works if you think that the liability falls back onto HUD! Come on man... And just so you know, you are not going to be completing a HPIR and Initial services in under 4 hours lol and there is no bidding... hence why I said FLAT RATE!!!


----------



## wmhlc

Thing most nats, and regionals don't understand as the food chain in building goes as far as liability Client, Regional codes, Local codes, Historic codes, and then most liablilty is on the conctractor. They passed a law about 2 years ago in michigan. If a homeowner doesn't pay the heat bill and the pipes freeze, the liabilty falls on the builders for not installing the pipes in a way to prevent them from freezing. Complete bs if you ask me.

I love it when they tell you to repair something without proper repairs or permits. Just did one about 2 months ago, a national repaired some decks without pulling a permit, installed a handrails, and painted a house the house. Building department found out nailed the national for working on a property without a license, no permit, no licensed lead paint person, no safety person and unsafe work conditions. City placed a lien on the house and the nationals insurance hired us to fix it, $35,000 later it repaired and cleared of a lien. Have no idea on the fines the national and local contractor recieved on it, but I known it well over the repair bill.

Make sure you follow the laws the local building department loves to bust people for doing hack stuff and not pulling permits.


----------



## P3+

WOW...do you have a link to that rule? I'd love to read how that is written, and even further who in the hell would have voted for it. 




wmhlc said:


> Thing most nats, and regionals don't understand as the food chain in building goes as far as liability Client, Regional codes, Local codes, Historic codes, and then most liablilty is on the conctractor. They passed a law about 2 years ago in michigan. If a homeowner doesn't pay the heat bill and the pipes freeze, the liabilty falls on the builders for not installing the pipes in a way to prevent them from freezing. Complete bs if you ask me.
> 
> I love it when they tell you to repair something without proper repairs or permits. Just did one about 2 months ago, a national repaired some decks without pulling a permit, installed a handrails, and painted a house the house. Building department found out nailed the national for working on a property without a license, no permit, no licensed lead paint person, no safety person and unsafe work conditions. City placed a lien on the house and the nationals insurance hired us to fix it, $35,000 later it repaired and cleared of a lien. Have no idea on the fines the national and local contractor recieved on it, but I known it well over the repair bill.
> 
> Make sure you follow the laws the local building department loves to bust people for doing hack stuff and not pulling permits.


----------



## wmhlc

I will have to dig it up, its in my builders handbook. The last law class I took for license renewal they talked about all the bs rules for about 5 hrs and everybody in the class had panties in bunch.



P3+ said:


> WOW...do you have a link to that rule? I'd love to read how that is written, and even further who in the hell would have voted for it.


----------



## carpenter1777

*Not out of business but thanks for the concern*



BPWY said:


> Carpenter I would hope you are "making" far in excess of min wage if you are a business owner.
> 
> What you described is for the employee not the business owner. Other wise as you found out........ you'll be out of business.


We don't use employees we use sub contractors when we need them and yes you can bid on a HPIR we do it and yes you can do the HPIR and the initial in four hours or so if there is not much debris to remove and you don't dilly dally and you get the work done quickly we do it of course not every house will be that easy but some houses have lots of debris which should have been removed by the initial preservation company regardless it can be done I do believe a hundred dollars is far above minimum wage so is forty


----------



## TRIWORK

carpenter1777 said:


> We don't use employees we use sub contractors when we need them and yes you can bid on a HPIR we do it and yes you can do the HPIR and the initial in four hours or so if there is not much debris to remove and you don't dilly dally and you get the work done quickly we do it of course not every house will be that easy but some houses have lots of debris which should have been removed by the initial preservation company regardless it can be done I do believe a hundred dollars is far above minimum wage so is forty




YOU might be able to bid on a HPIR but out here with BLM there is no bidding.. its a flat rate! Do you work for BLM??


----------



## GTX63

We also have never done an HPIR per bid.


----------



## mtmtnman

I make them turn on the power for the hpir.....


----------



## GTX63

FYI- a nat/regional cannot force you to backfeed an electrical system, regardless of what they say. With many communities/utilities it is illegal.


----------



## Splinterpicker

TRIWORK said:


> Anyone ever done any work for BLM? Seems they do all HUD initials that require the HPIR Inspection as well as Initial services on the house for a flat rate... Just wanted to check out before applied for work for them, they always have ads up to hire, which I dont know if it is a good or bad thing....
> 
> Thanks!


The Bureau of Land Management


----------



## TRIWORK

Splinterpicker said:


> The Bureau of Land Management


No lol BLMREO- out of Las Vegas/Utah I believe


----------



## GTX63

I'd like to get some work from land management.


----------



## PropPresPro

GTX63 said:


> I'd like to get some work from land management.


:no::no::no::no::no:

Way too much red tape & affirmative action micro management. I will pass.


----------



## raceusa1

GTX63 said:


> I'd like to get some work from land management.


They will promise work and then run out and leave you holding the bag. I spent over $4000.00 moving to another state to go to work for them. I did all they had and now no work. By the time you buy gas and all supplies you are broke. They pay $30.00 to mow a yard. It costs $15.00 in gas to get there. Be careful of al of them


----------



## carpenter1777

*work*



TRIWORK said:


> YOU might be able to bid on a HPIR but out here with BLM there is no bidding.. its a flat rate! Do you work for BLM??


No did work for AMS


----------



## HUD LADY

raceusa1 said:


> I am getting ready to go to work for BLM . are they an OK company? I hate it they only pay once a month. Is that common? Any bad vibes on BLM REO?


*What do I say... well keep VERY GOOD records. The paperwork is the worse company I have ever worked for and get quickbooks on line and double it up with a Microsoft spreadsheet after you complete every job ENTER it. Stay on top of them... their concept is good but they took on too much when Innotions wanted them out east. They cannot handle it and the accounting dept stinks. I am going to stick with them but I do not know how long they will last.*


----------



## MrOilyNails

It's not BLMREO. It's BLMCO. They won the HUD contract. Geez, do your damn homework. No wonder most here are broke and bitching. You all better start looking 4 years ahead.


----------



## Wannabe

Blimpco? Thought that was Blimpys.


----------



## Ohnojim

*If you are working for BLMCO and you are not broke*

I don't know how.


----------



## P3+

MrOilyNails said:


> It's not BLMREO. It's BLMCO. They won the HUD contract. Geez, do your damn homework. No wonder most here are broke and bitching. You all better start looking 4 years ahead.



Way to jump in on a 4 year old thread negative nelly.

If that price sheet is legit....Thank gawd I got out of that racket. That's embarrassing.


----------



## Ohnojim

*That price list is from them last week*

I answered their CL ad, just to see. It's not a joke, and it's not even the worst out there. I currently work for one national that pays Hud/discount. They are OK, but I'm considering just dropping them too, and moving on.


----------



## MrOilyNails

Yup. 
And that's WHY your out of the racket...
Grow TFU and learn to be negative if you want to survive in PP&R.
And no, its not legit. Again, do your homework Homer. 
Geez, I hate newbies.


----------



## Wannabe

Lol P3 a newbie? That's the benefit of forum names eh pip?


----------



## Ohnojim

*Do they make a habit of sending "non legit"*



MrOilyNails said:


> Yup.
> And that's WHY your out of the racket...
> Grow TFU and learn to be negative if you want to survive in PP&R.
> And no, its not legit. Again, do your homework Homer.
> Geez, I hate newbies.


price lists with their with their contractor agreement? 

I have no reason to lie about it, nor do I have the time or the inclination to make up fake price lists, that anyone could easily verify, by going to their site filling out the application and getting a vendor packet of their own. Or a "Vendor Introduction Packet" as they call it. 

It came from Scott Price at BLMCO, and it is a rightsignature.com document. 

I had to wipe with some Scotts after I saw those S#%T Prices.


----------



## IPS

Ohnojim said:


> I don't know how.


Yikes! The sad thing is that people will work for these numbers for a short time. I had a few regional companies reach out to me for the upcoming grass season with ludicrous pricing. They were singing the same old song of "we will give you volume". Ha! I had a good laugh at that. Although we just did a wet wint/secure for another company who emailed me the hud report/checklist. We completed the secure/wint for MY price and uploaded the photos to their site. That was all. I didn't fill anything out, they do it. It is interesting how each company has its boundaries. But I don't think I could work with these BLM folks.:glasses:


----------



## michael76806

We actually contracted with BLM. We had a contract with Sigma Services for a year and they kept us busy and we actually made pretty good money with them. So we signed on with BLM because they took over the HUD contract. We'll we got our first work order today and finally got some answers on pricing. For the $375 initial you are required to do a full clean out/maid service, initial yard service, up to 15cu yds of debris, up to 4 reglazes, and "a few handrails". Needless to say we're getting out ASAP! There's no way to make money at those prices.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

michael76806 said:


> We actually contracted with BLM. We had a contract with Sigma Services for a year and they kept us busy and we actually made pretty good money with them. So we signed on with BLM because they took over the HUD contract. We'll we got our first work order today and finally got some answers on pricing. For the $375 initial you are required to do a full clean out/maid service, initial yard service, up to 15cu yds of debris, up to 4 reglazes, and "a few handrails". Needless to say we're getting out ASAP! There's no way to make money at those prices.


My price to remove 15cyds of debris is $750.00. Why is anyone doing whole packages for prices lower than a single line item of the work order?


----------



## melmatrix

I do work for them every house I went into was empty so it was a basic sales clean and installing handrails


----------



## Ohnojim

*Who cuts the grass?*



melmatrix said:


> I do work for them every house I went into was empty so it was a basic sales clean and installing handrails


I did those package deals for years at more than twice that price, and they were not great money makers. I don't see it. And my handrail paid $8 a foot extra, and all H&S were extra. Good Luck, you're going to need it.


----------



## idaho

I think one thing that would help change that policy, don't give them picks of the extras that fall into the flat fee if your going to do it ... just let them know what you did and only show after shots.


the only ones not getting the extra money is them ... then when they make contact which they will get your trump tie on and negotiate ... if not why give then before and during.. I would encourage you not to but if your going to angle to your benefit


----------



## melmatrix

I Get 6lf but all it is I do is a sales clean and handrails service links did the original initial service I wish I got paid a flat rate would make more money cause I did about 40 initials for them and only 1 house had 1 cyd in it there usually spotless so if I got a flat fee I would be ok


----------



## Ohnojim

*If the property was trashed out for conveyance*

and you get paid extra for the hazards, I guess for the current state of the industry $375 for a sales clean is OK. The problem is, that's not the entire scope of work, for the $375.


----------



## bigdaddy

michael76806 said:


> We actually contracted with BLM. We had a contract with Sigma Services for a year and they kept us busy and we actually made pretty good money with them. So we signed on with BLM because they took over the HUD contract. We'll we got our first work order today and finally got some answers on pricing. For the $375 initial you are required to do a full clean out/maid service, initial yard service, up to 15cu yds of debris, up to 4 reglazes, and "a few handrails". Needless to say we're getting out ASAP! There's no way to make money at those prices.


Hey guys, don't forget there are going to be people who actually take that work and SUB it out to some other poor smuck for even LESS!!


----------



## madxtreme01

I would have to agree, most of the hud initials are empty, at least the ones that I've done, I think I have had 2 out of lets say 50 that actually had real debris in it, so if you average it out, it's not so bad. The prices are horrible though, but the package deals I wouldn't completely rule out.


----------



## MrOilyNails

Times have changed folks. We have never had a property with more than 5 cyrds with them. Everybody dreams of the old days of $50 cyrd clean outs. Deal with it or die. 20 properties a week @ 325 is worth more than 0 @ $0. We pay our staff $15/hr and are still profitable. THINK... We work for several Nationals, if you work for less than 5, your toast.


----------



## PropPresPro

MrOilyNails said:


> Times have changed folks. We have never had a property with more than 5 cyrds with them. Everybody dreams of the old days of $50 cyrd clean outs. Deal with it or die. 20 properties a week @ 325 is worth more than 0 @ $0. We pay our staff $15/hr and are still profitable. THINK... We work for several Nationals, if you work for less than 5, your toast.



Same old story we've heard from every latest and greatest newb of the moment here for years. Thanks for your expert advice Oily, but I'll stick with my $50+ CY trashouts 
Oh, & I work for only 1 national, occasionally! 
Guess I'm toast. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## GTX63

Zero nationals on my client list and I have jelly on my toast.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

PropPresPro said:


> Same old story we've heard from every latest and greatest newb of the moment here for years. Thanks for your expert advice Oily, but I'll stick with my $50+ CY trashouts
> Oh, & I work for only 1 national, occasionally!
> Guess I'm toast. :icon_rolleyes:


SON OF A GUN! I guess we are toast as well. 

Save me a spot in the unemployment line will you?


----------



## safeguard dropout

Save me some jelly.:vs_smile:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MrOilyNails said:


> Times have changed folks. We have never had a property with more than 5 cyrds with them. Everybody dreams of the old days of $50 cyrd clean outs. Deal with it or die. 20 properties a week @ 325 is worth more than 0 @ $0. We pay our staff $15/hr and are still profitable. THINK... We work for several Nationals, if you work for less than 5, your toast.



Are you advocating more work for less money because times are changing? Are you implying that the $50.00 a cubic yard we got 3 years ago doesn't exist anymore so one should just take less? 

I will tell you right now we get more than $50.00 a cyd in some cases depending on how bad I want the job. Better pricing does exist it just isn't common place because too many people settle for less. 

Remember the pay is always commiserate to what the market will bear. This will never change. The market truly does dictate pricing.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Isn't this the guy thay just a few posts ago, told me*

that the price list I have posted was not correct. Now he's saying it's better than a zero, using the same numbers. What's wrong with this picture?:vs_worry:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Ohnojim said:


> that the price list I have posted was not correct. Now he's saying it's better than a zero, using the same numbers. What's wrong with this picture?:vs_worry:


Working is often times worse than a zero!


----------



## Ohnojim

*Yes, I have worked to support my*



Craigslist Hack said:


> Working is often times worse than a zero!


preservation habit. There are better hobbies out there.


----------



## Cleanupman

GTX63 said:


> Lots of contractors are backfeeding systems because they believe they have to do it or they will not get paid. :furious:



Ya know just me but HUD falls under the federal work safety folk they call OSHA...did not the Grizzy guy say this was the stup[widest thing one could do with electricity ...or something similar been a while since I've seen this su]subject matter...


----------



## APPSLLC

I was with Cooper Citi-West (HUD FSM for NJ)for the last two years. Can't say enough good things about CCW!! I have TWO reference letters from them testifying to my company's work record with them. They said I was one of the best they worked with . On March 1st., I began with BLM (UtaH) who has subbed NJ to another company called MarketReady out of Ohio. I lasted 9 days before I said no. With CCW I received clear concise work orders with prices listed. My specialty is cleaning and doing basic maintenance. I am not an inspector. I have no training in plumbing, nor electricity, nor roofing. With BLM/MarketReady I have no control over ANYTHING. I MUST do HPIR's if I want to be given work. The HPIR pays $130.00. In that $130.00 HPIR I am expected to flush out plumbing, pressure test lines, add anti-freeze to all drains, toilets and tanks, re-key door(s), follow one of two listed electrical system testing procedures,.. one that involves illegally removing the electrical panel cover and hooking up to the interior contacts OR using a home-made suicide cord to plug into the dryer 220 outlet and "Back-feed" the system to test if lights come on. All for the low, low price of $130.00. I said i did not want to do HPIR's as I prefer to do the things I am good and skilled at.
I was told if I did not take HPIR's, I'd see no work to speak of. I protested to them the practice of backfeeding in that I felt it was too dangerous and controversial for me to do. I was told backfeeding "was part of the job requirement" - translate to "if you don't backfeed you don't work here. I started this business to hopefully build something I could pass on to my son. Now I have to concern myself with the odd chance I could kill him with electricity, which was NEVER a worry before.
Now we move on to the"Initial" which pays $375, from the $450.00 from CCW. Included in that $375.00 I must address broken windows, I must install hand-rails on stairs if none are there, I must cap open gas lines, I must cap bare wires, replace missing outlet covers and address any other hazard visible. I must call from site if there is anything beyond these listed hazards. And then I will be told to address them for some unknown fee. With CCW I had additional work orders for handrails which were usually around 75.00 ea. Gas line caps were $15.00, outlet covers, 1.00 ea AS PER THE ALLOWABLES TABLE. Apparently the allowables table is nowhere to be found with BLM/MarketReady. Oh yes,..that HUD allowable $50.00 per CY of excess debris,..try $30.00 with BLM/MarketReady. So now I have to have two CY of excess debris to make about the same pay as I did with one. 
In addition to ALL the free services I must give, I am also required to use my cell phone data to upload several hundred images,and answer several hundred repetitive questions. Do they pay extra for your excess data usage? lololololol!!!
Next is the "routine maintenance" properties. I am tasked with driving close to an hour one way to take another 50-100 photos, address any new hazards, refresh anti-freeze, remove any new debris and answer another 50-60 repetitive questions. EVERY TWO WEEKS,.. and we're not even in mowing season. Another great reason to want to work for them
I almost forgot... if you use their app from site and hit the "final complete" button,.. alllll that data,.. photos and questions must complete uploading BEFORE YOU DRIVE OUT OF SIGNAL. If you are uploading your photos and you lose signal....ALL YOU WORK IS GONE! How would you like to see that happen? Half a days work with NO PHOTOGRAPHIC RECORD OF IT - you see when you use the app the photos DO NOT STORE in your phones memory card.
This morning I put my business on hold as I took a leap of faith and said NO MORE. No income may be more desirable for a bit while I rethink my plans. I quit BLM/MarketReady. I may be crazy,.. but I'd be even crazier to accept this kind of work.
In NJ I was told by MarketReady they had only about ten of us in the state working for them, and a few of those were not performing to BLM/MarketReady expectation.
Now they have nine. And I could have been one of their best. I do not believe I will be the only NJ vendor bailing on them. I expect to see BLM advertising on Craigslist to cover NJ


----------



## madxtreme01

APPSLLC said:


> I was with Cooper Citi-West (HUD FSM for NJ)for the last two years. Can't say enough good things about CCW!! I have TWO reference letters from them testifying to my company's work record with them. They said I was one of the best they worked with . On March 1st., I began with BLM (UtaH) who has subbed NJ to another company called MarketReady out of Ohio. I lasted 9 days before I said no. With CCW I received clear concise work orders with prices listed. My specialty is cleaning and doing basic maintenance. I am not an inspector. I have no training in plumbing, nor electricity, nor roofing. With BLM/MarketReady I have no control over ANYTHING. I MUST do HPIR's if I want to be given work. The HPIR pays $130.00. In that $130.00 HPIR I am expected to flush out plumbing, pressure test lines, add anti-freeze to all drains, toilets and tanks, re-key door(s), follow one of two listed electrical system testing procedures,.. one that involves illegally removing the electrical panel cover and hooking up to the interior contacts OR using a home-made suicide cord to plug into the dryer 220 outlet and "Back-feed" the system to test if lights come on. All for the low, low price of $130.00. I said i did not want to do HPIR's as I prefer to do the things I am good and skilled at.
> I was told if I did not take HPIR's, I'd see no work to speak of. I protested to them the practice of backfeeding in that I felt it was too dangerous and controversial for me to do. I was told backfeeding "was part of the job requirement" - translate to "if you don't backfeed you don't work here. I started this business to hopefully build something I could pass on to my son. Now I have to concern myself with the odd chance I could kill him with electricity, which was NEVER a worry before.
> Now we move on to the"Initial" which pays $375, from the $450.00 from CCW. Included in that $375.00 I must address broken windows, I must install hand-rails on stairs if none are there, I must cap open gas lines, I must cap bare wires, replace missing outlet covers and address any other hazard visible. I must call from site if there is anything beyond these listed hazards. And then I will be told to address them for some unknown fee. With CCW I had additional work orders for handrails which were usually around 75.00 ea. Gas line caps were $15.00, outlet covers, 1.00 ea AS PER THE ALLOWABLES TABLE. Apparently the allowables table is nowhere to be found with BLM/MarketReady. Oh yes,..that HUD allowable $50.00 per CY of excess debris,..try $30.00 with BLM/MarketReady. So now I have to have two CY of excess debris to make about the same pay as I did with one.
> In addition to ALL the free services I must give, I am also required to use my cell phone data to upload several hundred images,and answer several hundred repetitive questions. Do they pay extra for your excess data usage? lololololol!!!
> Next is the "routine maintenance" properties. I am tasked with driving close to an hour one way to take another 50-100 photos, address any new hazards, refresh anti-freeze, remove any new debris and answer another 50-60 repetitive questions. EVERY TWO WEEKS,.. and we're not even in mowing season. Another great reason to want to work for them
> I almost forgot... if you use their app from site and hit the "final complete" button,.. alllll that data,.. photos and questions must complete uploading BEFORE YOU DRIVE OUT OF SIGNAL. If you are uploading your photos and you lose signal....ALL YOU WORK IS GONE! How would you like to see that happen? Half a days work with NO PHOTOGRAPHIC RECORD OF IT - you see when you use the app the photos DO NOT STORE in your phones memory card.
> This morning I put my business on hold as I took a leap of faith and said NO MORE. No income may be more desirable for a bit while I rethink my plans. I quit BLM/MarketReady. I may be crazy,.. but I'd be even crazier to accept this kind of work.
> In NJ I was told by MarketReady they had only about ten of us in the state working for them, and a few of those were not performing to BLM/MarketReady expectation.
> Now they have nine. And I could have been one of their best. I do not believe I will be the only NJ vendor bailing on them. I expect to see BLM advertising on Craigslist to cover NJ



We are close by each other. Your location is an area that I service. I used to do this type of work for Ason's, but they lost the contract as well and had decided not to pursue BLM either. I had spoken to them directly to complete work to see if the pricing was any better, and it was the same. I asked them if the pricing was negotiable and they told me that a supervisor of some sort would be contacting me. I'm still waiting. I think you should take the advice of most of the people on this board and jump ship. I'm looking at other options as the foreclosure industry crumbles and when and if it collapses I'll be happy to come and clean up the mess for the fees that we deserve. These small companies that are getting the contract are popping up left and right to be gone in less than a year when they can't find the coverage since they bid it too low. Let them fail. That's the only way we win.


----------



## david

*Hi*

Just say No people it's only a 2 letter word but let me look it up in the dictionary.Nope still 2 letters saying no means we do not accept your rules and your low pay. then and not till then will they fail and go away.
I was at a property the other day when another contractor shows up to change locks he said were getting 13.00 per lock and have 15 today good money,i thought my god are you serious time you figure gas and mileage.Then we wonder why this industry is going to hell.


----------



## Bigtrucker

david said:


> Just say No people it's only a 2 letter word but let me look it up in the dictionary.Nope still 2 letters saying no means we do not accept your rules and your low pay. then and not till then will they fail and go away.
> I was at a property the other day when another contractor shows up to change locks he said were getting 13.00 per lock and have 15 today good money,i thought my god are you serious time you figure gas and mileage.Then we wonder why this industry is going to hell.


WOW just wow
Did they speak English
Think they were licensed and had insurance.
Wonder if they had workers comp.

JUST SAY NO


----------



## david

*Hi*

yes bigtrucker they was white in a 4cylinder 5 speed little truck and spoke english didnt hold a conversation with them to see if they had insurance.


----------



## APPSLLC

Here's a copy of a letter I just received from a fellow NJ PP contractor:

Hello Bill,
You have made the right choice, what area were you working? It is well known that the bid BLM came in with to win the contract was so out of the realm of possibility, that is why there were grievances issued and it took so long to happen. The only way they will be able to complete this contract is by treating legitimate preservation companies as if they are handy men waiting on the corner with a sign stating "will work for food", or hiring a so called contractor working out of the trunk of a Ford Taurus. As far as HUD is concerned they want the cheapest price also. Any contractor that gets involved with BLM will most certainly get abused and eventually be screwed out of their money. I would never get involved with BLM unless they issue a $50,000.00 retainer that we will work off of, so this way I will charge what is fair and not what they decide to pay. Also I haven't even approached the subject of "call backs" and the aggravation that is when trying to get paid. You are correct, CCW was a standup company that was a pleasure to work for, not to mention how professional, friendly and courteous the ladies were.
Good luck in your endeavors and don't look back, again you made the right choice and saved yourself from losing a lot of money.
BLM will surely fail and better not to be into them for a lot of money when this happens. 
sincerely
*****


----------



## cover2

APPSLLC said:


> Here's a copy of a letter I just received from a fellow NJ PP contractor:
> 
> Hello Bill,
> You have made the right choice, what area were you working? It is well known that the bid BLM came in with to win the contract was so out of the realm of possibility, that is why there were grievances issued and it took so long to happen. The only way they will be able to complete this contract is by treating legitimate preservation companies as if they are handy men waiting on the corner with a sign stating "will work for food", or hiring a so called contractor working out of the trunk of a Ford Taurus. As far as HUD is concerned they want the cheapest price also. Any contractor that gets involved with BLM will most certainly get abused and eventually be screwed out of their money. I would never get involved with BLM unless they issue a $50,000.00 retainer that we will work off of, so this way I will charge what is fair and not what they decide to pay. Also I haven't even approached the subject of "call backs" and the aggravation that is when trying to get paid. You are correct, CCW was a standup company that was a pleasure to work for, not to mention how professional, friendly and courteous the ladies were.
> Good luck in your endeavors and don't look back, again you made the right choice and saved yourself from losing a lot of money.
> BLM will surely fail and better not to be into them for a lot of money when this happens.
> sincerely
> *****


Speaks volumes about the industry as a whole.


----------



## JoeInPI

Jim is not BS'ing anyone, this is the same price list sent through the "please work for us" email. Yeah, no.

So, you may now stop being an asshat Mr. Oilynails. A lot of the more informed members do not even work for companies like this, we've moved to private work, broker work, investor work, paying work- it's amazing what better work you can find if you spend less time chasing crumbs and more time making contacts.

A lot of us have no need for mills like BLM.


----------



## BRADSConst

JoeInPI said:


> - it's amazing what better work you can find if you spend less time chasing crumbs and more time making contacts.


 ^----Signature line worthy :vs_cool:


----------



## The Wolverine Predator

pics don't disappear, they just can't be seen unless you're on your computer, I hate filling out the surveys that don't save correctly on my phone


----------



## APPSLLC

)


The Wolverine Predator said:


> pics don't disappear, they just can't be seen unless you're on your computer, I hate filling out the surveys that don't save correctly on my phone


If you are referring to my post about losing your photos/work you are dead wrong. The app is called Fotonotes and when you are in the "photo taking mode" the app takes full control over your built-in camera. All your photos are sitting in a queue to be uploaded, but they are NOT retained on any internal storage in your device. Not only does this present the obvious problems with the chance of losing all the photos, but you also have no record for yourself of the work and services performed. If these clowns on the other end do not see a photo or question a photo you have no means of rebuttal. 
The list of reasons to despise these slave labor national grows daily, but to me one of the most idiotic requirements for photos is the "during" shots. 
In the past I arrived at a property, did my walk-around and took all my before pictures. While I did that my son would unload the necessary equipment for the job, and then we went to work like beavers on a dam. When we were through I'd photograph the finished job. Boom. Done.
We had a machine-like system when we worked, with little need for direction as we both knew what needed to be done. The requirement to show "during" photos is like throwing sand into the gears of a well-oiled machine. Instead of moving through the property in a smooth flowing manner I now must stop, take a picture of my vacuum or my broom or my son cleaning a bath tub in order to prove we did the work. In other words, my before photo of the grimy, nasty bathtub and my after photo of the sparkling clean bath tub is not sufficient to prove we did the work.
(Allright you fekking idiots, you've outed me. I arrive at the properties with me "Lucky Charms",.. (they're magically efficient.) I set the fairies loose and the the dirt and hazards magically disappear by themselves. DUHHH!)
This business is all about the utilization AND CONTROL of time. Taking "during" photos is an absolute waste of time that could be better utilized in addressing the problems and getting things done. If I want to complete a property in the usual amount of time I'm accustomed to, I'd need to hire someone whose function is only to follow us through the property and snap away as we do THE WORK REQUIRED TO BRING THE PROPERTY BACK TO MARKET". If you want us to do quality workmanship, do not put anchors on my crew with the need for "during" photos.


----------



## IPS

APPSLLC said:


> )
> 
> If you are referring to my post about losing your photos/work you are dead wrong. The app is called Fotonotes and when you are in the "photo taking mode" the app takes full control over your built-in camera. All your photos are sitting in a queue to be uploaded, but they are NOT retained on any internal storage in your device. Not only does this present the obvious problems with the chance of losing all the photos, but you also have no record for yourself of the work and services performed. If these clowns on the other end do not see a photo or question a photo you have no means of rebuttal.
> The list of reasons to despise these slave labor national grows daily, but to me one of the most idiotic requirements for photos is the "during" shots.
> In the past I arrived at a property, did my walk-around and took all my before pictures. While I did that my son would unload the necessary equipment for the job, and then we went to work like beavers on a dam. When we were through I'd photograph the finished job. Boom. Done.
> We had a machine-like system when we worked, with little need for direction as we both knew what needed to be done. The requirement to show "during" photos is like throwing sand into the gears of a well-oiled machine. Instead of moving through the property in a smooth flowing manner I now must stop, take a picture of my vacuum or my broom or my son cleaning a bath tub in order to prove we did the work. In other words, my before photo of the grimy, nasty bathtub and my after photo of the sparkling clean bath tub is not sufficient to prove we did the work.
> (Allright you fekking idiots, you've outed me. I arrive at the properties with me "Lucky Charms",.. (they're magically efficient.) I set the fairies loose and the the dirt and hazards magically disappear by themselves. DUHHH!)
> This business is all about the utilization AND CONTROL of time. Taking "during" photos is an absolute waste of time that could be better utilized in addressing the problems and getting things done. If I want to complete a property in the usual amount of time I'm accustomed to, I'd need to hire someone whose function is only to follow us through the property and snap away as we do THE WORK REQUIRED TO BRING THE PROPERTY BACK TO MARKET". If you want us to do quality workmanship, do not put anchors on my crew with the need for "during" photos.



I currently use photonotes. I like the ease of taking photos. But when I upload orders they get stuck or just disappear into the back end of the Internet. Sometimes they can find them, sometimes not. The ****ty park is how they don't save to your camera roll or in a separate folder on your phone. Once uploaded there are off your device! That's bs! I am able to login to the nats website and save a pdf right away though. If I'm doing something high dollar I take several photos on my camera roll. 
During photos suck, but I have gotten used to taking them. I'm mostly take them when mowing so my phone is with me and I'm listening to music...nbd. When cleaning it sucks, totally puts a dent in your day. I usually stage the pics after, saves a lot of time. 

I grew up in PP borough and was just down there to visit family in Brick. Ate at famous Dave's and it totally sucked! Anyway My mom read in the press that brick was taking bids for lawn care at foreclosed properties. I think the town spent too much on their guys mowing properties in previous years and probably never got paid from the Nationals... Hilarious! 

I have to tell you that BLM is bringing this Industry down even further. That pricing is horrible and just a plain joke. There comes a time when making no money is more fun than losing money! Keep moving on and try to get more private accounts because they are out there. Oh and get ready for the bennies!


----------



## Smaug

*Blm*

Had some of the same issues with pricing, work needed cannot be done. A bit ridiculous. 

Golden


----------



## Breezrk2014

I made the mistake of hooking up with this company to fill in some downtime. Here's my take, they want you to do an awful lot for the flat rate
. Then try to assign follow-ups ( return trip on your dime) for stuff another vendor, such as lawn care did, but didn't finish. Example, I strictly did RMI's. Small stuff here and there, just the basics. Over and over sent me a follow-up order to repair a water damaged ceiling. ( was told to hit it with bleach) I informed them it was a plaster ceiling with a huge water stain. Next comes the crawl space debacle . Remove debris in crawl space. Well the debris was piping the owner had stockpiled beneath the house.yeah, I'm going to crawl under a house for the money they pay. Final was shrubbery was overgrown on side of house. Mind you. This was a small bush that the cutters missed, but that I should cut back , I guess because I was there, so why not .someone said it perfectly, I can lose money by sitting at home and be happy doing it.


----------



## not for fun

wth now its free snow removal ​ 








​
Many areas have received their first significant snow fall this weekend. We wanted to take this opportunity to remind everyone about how we handle snow. Sidewalks, stairs, and landings all need to be free of snow and covered with salt to avoid slick areas. The drive needs to be clear enough for a car to enter. This should all be part of the routine inspection unless one of the following arises:​ ​ 1) There is enough snow on the ground that a sedan might get stuck in the driveway.

2) City/County ordinances require the area be clear of snow and the next routine is too far away.



If either of these conditions exist please call to have snow work orders opened.​






















BLM Companies, LLC, 328 N. Old Highway 91 Ste A, Hurricane, UT 84737​


----------



## cover2

Guess you"re screwed if a coupe or truck would get stuck


----------



## prowells

We've worked for BLM for over a year now. They are one of our favorite companies that we work for. They carry all the HUD contracts I believe.


----------



## MKM Landscaping

prowells said:


> We've worked for BLM for over a year now. They are one of our favorite companies that we work for. They carry all the HUD contracts I believe.



Let me get my boots on and lace them up, this chit is getting deep....


----------



## cover2

prowells said:


> We've worked for BLM for over a year now. They are one of our favorite companies that we work for. They carry all the HUD contracts I believe.


If they are one of your favorites I'd love to know who you don't like working for.:vs_laugh:


----------



## safeguard dropout

prowells said:


> We've worked for BLM for over a year now. They are one of our favorite companies that we work for. They carry all the HUD contracts I believe.


You've been a member here since Sept, and 5 months later this is your first post? 

Tell us what it is about BLM that you like so much. Is it the free snow removal? or is it the price list that is 25% of what the banks are paying. I talked with them last summer but they wouldn't budge on their insult pricing. Just wondering if I missed my big opportunity....


----------



## Steffy

I also work for BLM and find it to be a good company. The snow removal is not free! It starts off at $35 and can increase due to the amount of snow. All we do is remove enough for a car to park in the driveway and a path to the door. Snow can be removed starting at 3 inches. It's worth it for me because I can do the routine and snow removal for $65 in less than a half hour. Somedays I will 5-10 properties I can do all in one day.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Steffy said:


> I will 5-10 properties I can do all in one day.


Well, that clears things up a little. I'll get my shovel.


----------



## Steffy

Well that's why I have a snowblower 5-10 mins tops removing snow at each property. Light work, easy money.


----------



## charge back

Steffy said:


> Well that's why I have a snowblower 5-10 mins tops removing snow at each property. Light work, easy money.


what kind of snow blower do you recommend?


----------



## G 3

charge back said:


> what kind of snow blower do you recommend?


Bottom barrel crap, most likely... he has to make money somewhere, so why not buy a cheap, foreign, POS and make money that way...


----------



## charge back

G 3 said:


> Bottom barrel crap, most likely... he has to make money somewhere, so why not buy a cheap, foreign, POS and make money that way...


I think you missed the part about $65 :whistling2:


----------



## not for fun

first off blm has instructed the 4p region that you must remove snow for free unless a sedan will get stuck. and to salt all areas . to include sidewalk walkway to house driveway and walkways to any outbuilding. contractor must call from site to get approval to determine if a sedan would get stuck( not a inch measurement for the 4p region) (4p is from ohio to the east coast up to Canada border). when confronted about salt use cost and snow level it comes down to shut up and do it for free because they said so. funny thing is we had the opportunity to meet not 1 but 2 hud inspectors from the national office this month. we had a great meeting with them. the best part... their sedan got stuck in a driveway at a property.. with 1 inch of snow in the driveway. we however were denied the snow removal......... we are now on to bigger and better projects and have found blm to be worse than safeguard. we contracted for 5 years for hud and the latest's changes in procedures as we were told to use only 64 oz of salt or less at a property .. just enough to make it look like we salted ..its gonna get contracts sued for falls.... as well as all the other major cost cutting blm is doing to make a gigantic profit. the current 4p contract was bid within 10% of the other 3 bidders. the other 3 bidders were not reducing the contractor reinbursent from what I have been told. so where is all the money going that the working man was getting? With meeting our new friends "hud's national field inspectors" (pretty cool they have badges with numbers like a officer) pretty sure huds eyes are wide open to the blm way of treating contractors. if other contractors can be verified working for blm and would like me to send your email address to the hud inspectors so you too can communicate your concerns I will do so. just message me thru here.


----------



## not for fun

and guys im sure the poster from Indiana is an office person from blm or inotations as that's where a big local office is for them.


----------



## not for fun

I wouldn't post any price structure person from Indiana your contract with blm says you can not post any price structure or you will be terminated.


----------



## Steffy

Youre wrong. I work in NY from from east to west and get paid for snow removal everytime. In fact, I have open orders starting at $35 a piece just from the storm we had and if I get to a house that needs snow removed I call or text and they issue right there.


----------



## Steffy

And my area is covered by 3p team and they are great!


----------



## PropPresPro

Steffy said:


> And my area is covered by 3p team and they are great!


Sounds like you got this industry by the tail! :thumbup1:


----------



## safeguard dropout

Steffy said:


> .....It's worth it for me because I can do the routine and snow removal for $65....


I think I understand now.....if you do the snow removal, then the routine inspection is free. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

not for fun said:


> I wouldn't post
> any price structure person from Indiana your contract with blm says you can not post any price structure or you will be terminated.


I would be begging to be terminated!


----------



## cover2

Steffy said:


> Youre wrong. I work in NY from from east to west and get paid for snow removal everytime. In fact, I have open orders starting at $35 a piece just from the storm we had and if I get to a house that needs snow removed I call or text and they issue right there.


How many pictures does the $35 work order include?


----------



## Steffy

I take 6 pics for snow removal. Before, during and after. Plus I get address and street sign. $35 for a couple swipes for a car and a path to the door plus $30 for Routine. $65 for 20 mins of easy work, I'll take that. I don't see what's to complain about. Some days I'll make over $300 just for Routines and snow, that doesn't include other work.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Steffy said:


> ....Some days I'll make over $300 just for Routines and snow....


What do you eat?

I used to do a LOT of snow removal before companies like BLM cornered the markets and watered it down with cheap labor. I would do a $1,000 on a slow day, couple grand a day was pretty good, and there's plenty here that will tell me I was too cheap. Come on guys, raised your standards just a bit.


----------



## cover2

Steffy said:


> I take 6 pics for snow removal. Before, during and after. Plus I get address and street sign. $35 for a couple swipes for a car and a path to the door plus $30 for Routine. $65 for 20 mins of easy work, I'll take that. I don't see what's to complain about. Some days I'll make over $300 just for Routines and snow, that doesn't include other work.


How many pics for your routine how far do you drive how much time uploading photos, what does your salt cost your fuel? They are still using a nice lube on you stick with it and pretty soon the sand will be added then it will turn into just sand.


----------



## MKM Landscaping

Steffy said:


> I take 6 pics for snow removal. Before, during and after. Plus I get address and street sign. $35 for a couple swipes for a car and a path to the door plus $30 for Routine. $65 for 20 mins of easy work, I'll take that. I don't see what's to complain about. Some days I'll make over $300 just for Routines and snow, that doesn't include other work.


$300 a day lol....... A perfect BLM employee.....


----------



## mtmtnman

MKM Landscaping said:


> $300 a day lol....... A perfect BLM employee.....



No **** eh?? As a business owner if i can't make that by noon i won't leave the house!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

mtmtnman said:


> No **** eh?? As a business owner if i can't make that by noon i won't leave the house!!!!



You know I have to start out that way because there are days where I don't make squat! This week we are upside down with payroll. I know we get a better price than most and still we have weeks like this. We also have weeks where we are way ahead. Sometimes I wonder if it's the work or the ride that keeps us here?


----------



## MKM Landscaping

mtmtnman said:


> No **** eh?? As a business owner if i can't make that by noon i won't leave the house!!!!


Amen to that statement. I would rather stay in bed than to work for peanuts.


----------



## IPS

Steffy said:


> I take 6 pics for snow removal. Before, during and after. Plus I get address and street sign. $35 for a couple swipes for a car and a path to the door plus $30 for Routine. $65 for 20 mins of easy work, I'll take that. I don't see what's to complain about. Some days I'll make over $300 just for Routines and snow, that doesn't include other work.


Sorry to tell you this. But At $300 per day you are not a business owner, just an employee who has to pay all of the costs. I don't know how far you travel or what overhead you have so I can't compute your profit correctly. Although I will say I believe it to be extremely low for a days work. So let's say 10 hr day, 300 profit equals $30 per hr. Then deduct expenses... I would rather go run a machine or truck for a company and get paid the same per hour and keep that full $30 in my pocket. :vs_whistle:
Now go and negotiate a better price...go! Don't swallow the BLM bs now more!:vs_mad:


----------



## Steffy

Ok, well I don't work 10 hours a day, in fact I work an average of 5 hours a day or less. I get paid for light work. According to the NYS labor board, I am a sub contractor. I provide my own tools and set my own hours. Today I worked for 3 hours and made $225 all within 10 miles. So, maybe $5 worth of gas expenses. Plus, an extra $400 for a single phone call for a tree removal. Yeah, I don't see the logic here where you get off thinking BLM is a terrible company to work for, maybe you're just a shifty contractor?!
You tell me what company pays 30 an hour for running a machine that doesn't require special training?? It's you that can keep running from BLM that way I can profit more money for simple work. Go ahead, run!


----------



## charge back

Steffy said:


> Ok, well I don't work 10 hours a day, in fact I work an average of 5 hours a day or less. I get paid for easy work. According to the NYS labor board, I am a sub contractor. I provide my own tools and set my own hours. Today I work for 3 hours and made $225 all within 10 miles. So, maybe $5 worth of gas expenses. Yeah, I don't see the logic here where you get off thinking BLM is a terrible company to work for, maybe you're just a shifty contractor?!
> You tell me what company pays 30 an hour for running a machine that doesn't require special training?? It's you that can keep running from BLM that way I can profit more money for simple work. Go ahead, run!


congrats on making sub contractor!! 

what do they pay you to troll this site? 

and just to clarify they are not paying you to run a machine, they are paying to relieve themselves of the liability of someone falling on the property


----------



## Steffy

Seems to me that you have never worked for a company that you like to speak highly of without feeling like you need to get "something" out of it, I'm sorry for that. I enjoy my work and I enjoy the company I work for.

And just to clarify, you obviously didn't understand my previous post which was in response to a post above. Having a hard time keeping up?!


----------



## charge back

Steffy said:


> Seems to me that you have never worked for a company that you like to speak highly of without feeling like you need to get "something" out of it, I'm sorry for that. I enjoy my work and I enjoy the company I work for.
> 
> And just to clarify, you obviously didn't understand my previous post which was in response to a post above. Having a hard time keeping up?!


I understand you are trying to impress us with your mastery of this industry, and for that, I salute you, :vs_clap: well done


----------



## Steffy

No, no that's not it at all. But I have noticed ALOT of repetitive "contractors" or "business owners" that talk the big talk but seem to have nothing better to do, like run a business or work in the field, than to constantly be posting negative comments all.day.long.everyday.
Is your work/job to constantly comment on this forum??! Or are you always commenting in the forum because you have no work or can't make it in this industry?? State your opinions and move on, don't make this forum your life work!! Night!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

:vs_awed:


Steffy said:


> Ok, well I don't work 10 hours a day, in fact I work an average of 5 hours a day or less. I get paid for light work. According to the NYS labor board, I am a sub contractor. I provide my own tools and set my own hours. Today I worked for 3 hours and made $225 all within 10 miles. So, maybe $5 worth of gas expenses. Plus, an extra $400 for a single phone call for a tree removal. Yeah, I don't see the logic here where you get off thinking BLM is a terrible company to work for, maybe you're just a shifty contractor?!
> You tell me what company pays 30 an hour for running a machine that doesn't require special training?? It's you that can keep running from BLM that way I can profit more money for simple work. Go ahead, run!


Yesterday we had carpet going at a rehab. The carpet contractor was in our way and one of my contractors is sick. I took his jobs for the day and this is what I billed out. 

Rekey: 4 locks @ $60.00 ea and 2 padlocks @ $40.00 ea = $320.00

Rehab bid: $300.00 flat fee

Winterization: $250.00

Rekey: 8 locks @ $60.00 each 5 padlocks @ $40.00 ea = $680.00

Trash out bid= $150.00 flat fee

That was my day started around 8:00 am and was home by 2:00. In all fairness I didn't take a lunch so if BLM let's you do that they probably have better working conditions than my clients. 

If I wanted to make BLM money I could have been done by 8:30. I :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Allout

Steffy said:


> Ok, well I don't work 10 hours a day, in fact I work an average of 5 hours a day or less. I get paid for light work. According to the NYS labor board, I am a sub contractor. I provide my own tools and set my own hours. Today I worked for 3 hours and made $225 all within 10 miles. So, maybe $5 worth of gas expenses. Plus, an extra $400 for a single phone call for a tree removal. Yeah, I don't see the logic here where you get off thinking BLM is a terrible company to work for, maybe you're just a shifty contractor?!
> You tell me what company pays 30 an hour for running a machine that doesn't require special training?? It's you that can keep running from BLM that way I can profit more money for simple work. Go ahead, run!


So you make $60/hr? I made that at 22 working my union job. All that required me to do was show up and work for 8 hours no stress just brainless work. If I worked more than 8 it was time and half. You have liability and expenses now is what they are saying. That equals more money! How long have you been doing this work? Do you own anything? I could totally make that money work if I lived in my parents basement. Read the posts on here you might start to understand what people are saying. You should probably do this before you end up broke.


----------



## Steffy

I got in the door before it was required to have liability. I own my own equipment. If your asking if I own my own place- I own that as well. All that is required is gas expenses which doesn't amount to much.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Steffy said:


> I got in the door before it was required to have liability. I own my own equipment. If your asking if I own my own place- I own that as well. All that is required is gas expenses which doesn't amount to much.


You don't have liability or E&O?


----------



## Allout

Steffy said:


> I got in the door before it was required to have liability. I own my own equipment. If your asking if I own my own place- I own that as well. All that is required is gas expenses which doesn't amount to much.


So for very little money you carry no protection on yourself?! You might as well bang someone HIV positive and hope for the best. Do you at least have a llc? Ill I'm hearing from you is you just go out do some jobs occasionally that you make a couple bucks on and go home until you need some more money. You don't really run anything comparable to an actually business more of a glorified hobby. If they are paying you that great and your making money ass over tea kettle; why are you not out there banging every job out every hour of the day?! I'm not trying to belittle you, although it definitely sounds like it. If everything is so great why are you on here saying what you say? From what I have heard BLM is a joke and will not approve anything they just reconvey.


----------



## Subbob

Hi-

I've read through the forum and I have the paperwork for BLM waiting in my inbox. I am unsure if I should proceed after reading through this. Does anyone think that using BLM as a jumpstart for my company being a good idea? If per say I took whatever I could from BLM while trying to pursue other jobs on my own? I just do not want to deal with the headaches if there are payment and commuincations issues but at the same time, it would be nice to have a way to generate some cash flow on least. 

Thanks


----------



## Subbob

I see the negative aspects of the company, but I am coming from a just starting out standpoint. I figure that I can start with BLM and maybe make a small name for myself in the area with quality work. Keep pushing with that and possibly some certifications in the future. I fully understand the only way too see real money is to be certified. Again though could using BLM be a good starting point? 

I am in the northeast by the way guys. I am not currently in business but starting to venture into the idea. I own all of the equipment I would need as well as a truck and trailer. I am kind of looking at this as a stepping stone and way to get into the business. I just don't want to invest my time into a company that will either short (the already short pay) my pay and make it a hassle to deal with. 

Thanks again for all the responses


----------



## safeguard dropout

Subbob said:


> Hi-Does anyone think that using BLM as a jumpstart for my company being a good idea? Thanks


Sometimes the best way to answer a question is with a question...or a few.

Would you jump start your truck with another dead battery?

Would you jump start your garden with gasoline?

Would you jump start your party with bottles of water?

Would you jump start your love life with a nasty woman?

So, would you jump start you business with BLM?


In my humble opinion, you don't need a "jump" start. You need a start. Market your skills to local realtors. Today, I saw some tall grass with a real estate sign. I emailed the agent asking if they wanted it cut. Within 1 hour I had a bid approval and this evening I made $125 in about 20 min, but the the best thing I got was a new client...I have preservation work already approved for next week on 2 foreclosures through this new agent. Keep your day job and build it slow. BLM is not the p&poison you need right now.


----------



## Ohnojim

*It is an open ended contract.*



TRIWORK said:


> Anyone ever done any work for BLM? Seems they do all HUD initials that require the HPIR Inspection as well as Initial services on the house for a flat rate... Just wanted to check out before applied for work for them, they always have ads up to hire, which I dont know if it is a good or bad thing....
> 
> Thanks!


The price has a limit, but the scope of work is unlimited. Only a complete fool would agree to those terms.


----------

